# Garage Door to stop water



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’ve converted the garage into a room with the old door in place. It’s an old metal door but I’m looking to something to go along the bottom and sides of the door to stop any water from entering the garage. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

You could get some of those orangey/reddish block things and i think you can stick them with a mixture of sand, cement and water, i'm sure there is a YT on how to do it. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

bigbrother said:


> You could get some of those orangey/reddish block things and i think you can stick them with a mixture of sand, cement and water, i'm sure there is a YT on how to do it. :lol::lol::lol:


The room had been boarded and they put plastic around the garage door. But it's not really that effective.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

This kind of thing is easy to fit and cheap... about an inch high from memory and works well if the water is below that level. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313482467856


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

I used this from Screwfix - works a treat!
https://www.screwfix.com/p/stormguard-garage-seal-aluminium-2-5m/29327


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> This kind of thing is easy to fit and cheap... about an inch high from memory and works well if the water is below that level. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313482467856


I will have a look at them. I've also seen this:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/stormguard-garage-seal-aluminium-2-5m/29327


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Not sure how big your gap is but something like this perhaps?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284221785787?hash=item422cf046bb:g:GpUAAOSwz-FfJ~14


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> I will have a look at them. I've also seen this:
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/stormguard-garage-seal-aluminium-2-5m/29327


That looks like a draught and leaf guard, not to keep water out.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Not sure how big your gap is but something like this perhaps?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284221785787?hash=item422cf046bb:g:GpUAAOSwz-FfJ~14


That won't keep water out. You need the ebay link I suggested or something similar (IMO... based on fitting two in my time for water ingress).


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> That looks like a draught and leaf guard, not to keep water out.


The garage door can't be opened as it's boarded inside. I need something that I can fit to the door, or maybe something that does in front of the door.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> The garage door can't be opened as it's boarded inside. I need something that I can fit to the door, or maybe something that does in front of the door.


You can fit the rubber lip so the high point is outside instead of inside and slip the rest under the door. So it's basically glued externally. But you need a barrier from the ground going up, or water will get through IMO.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Why not put silicone sealant around the gaps or foam gap filler topped up with silicone sealant?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Juke_Fan said:


> Why not put silicone sealant around the gaps or foam gap filler topped up with silicone sealant?


Ive tried using sealant. It doesn't last.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

RDB85 said:


> The garage door can't be opened as it's boarded inside. I need something that I can fit to the door, or maybe something that does in front of the door.


In that case I'd just fill it all the way around with spray foam mate, just mask up around the edge on stuff you don't want foam on then cut it with a knife flush once it's gone hard.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> That won't keep water out. You need the ebay link I suggested or something similar (IMO... based on fitting two in my time for water ingress).


Yeah I've used something like your suggestion on my stables and unless the door will go really tight against the rubber then wind will blow water in.
Lasted about 4 years then the adhesive has failed and they've come off the floor now.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good suggestion by vsideboy with the foam filler - and also, if it's just an internal room now, surely there's merit in simply bricking it all up? There could even be a damp course, insulation and a window if you wanted to do it properly. Pricier and more disruptive route of course.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Spray foam is definitely waterproof, remember fitting a kitchen in my old house, with all the old cupboards out I spray foamed around the edge of the plywood floor and sealed up the gaps between the floor and the wall, jump forward, new laminate floor in, new cupboards sitting on top of the laminate floor, all finished nicely. Jump further forward, slight leak from the kitchen sink ended up with a massive puddle between the laminate insulation and the laminate (as it couldn't leak to the dirt under the house due to the foam). lots of warped laminate flooring!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Why or how is water getting in?

I have probably the cheapest Harmon garage doors going and no water gets into the garage.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've attached some photos

https://pasteboard.co/KcFU46m.jpg
[/https://pasteboard.co/KcFUo7g.jpg


----------

